# كيفية وضع floor drain الخاصة بالمواقف



## AHMADBHIT (15 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز اضع f.d بالبدروم ومش كيفية وضع بالبدروم مع العلم ان البدروم مواقف سيارات 
مهندس صديقي بيقول كل 15 متر مربع للبلاعة مش عارف مصدر هذا الكلام افيدوني


----------



## magdygamal_8 (16 مارس 2015)

you can read from this like
http://www.josam.com/images/josammkt/zzother/C07_pgfd3.pdf
or this link
http://www.mifab.com/Catalog/Library/f-selection-guide.pdf


----------



## AHMADBHIT (16 مارس 2015)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> you can read from this like
> http://www.josam.com/images/josammkt/zzother/C07_pgfd3.pdf
> or this link
> http://www.mifab.com/Catalog/Library/f-selection-guide.pdf



جزاكم الله خيرا ياهندسة هقراءه وربنا ييسر الحال


----------

